# SOS IPOD TOUCH MOT PASSE OUBLIE



## mimiadin (3 Mai 2012)

au secours ma fille a oublié son mot de passe sur son ipod touch, avez vous un solution
merci


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, allez chez un concessionnaire / Apple store /APR avec l'iPod + la facture d'achat pour qu'ils débloquent la situation.


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Hello

Ouvre iTunes, puis tu vas éteindre et débrancher ton iPod Touch du Mac/PC.

- Branche ton iPod Touch sur le Mac/PC, la pomme grise Apple s&#8217;affiche alors, il faut maintenir les touches HOME + POWER pendant 10 secondes. (Au bout de 6 secondes ton iPod Touch doit s&#8217;éteindre, il faut continuer 4 secondes).

- Passé les 10 secondes, il faut lâcher POWER puis appuyer sur HOME le temps que iTunes détecte ton iPod Touch qui sera dès lors sera reconnu par ton Mac/PC en mode DFU .


----------

